
Tutankhamun had a space dagger - neverminder
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3619841/Tutankhamun-space-dagger-Blade-ancient-Egyptian-boy-king-s-mummy-METEORITE.html
======
gus_massa
Better title: "Tutankhamun had a dagger made from a meteorite"

